# First year with the Fly rod!



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Well this year was my first year of chasing steelhead/Brown trout with the fly rod. I started on the Manistique River back in December of 2011. My first trip out I was a little skeptical whether or not I would catch anything so I brought my spinning rod. My set up was a clown egg under an indicator with a rock worm nymph dropper. My first cast into the first hole I landed a steelhead about 3lbs. That day I ended up going 13/18 with 11 steelhead, and 2 brown trout! Since then I have been addicted, and have found it hard to use anything else in the rivers. After a good while of indicator fishing I started swinging streamers. My first time swinging I managed to laned 13 walleye, a 13lb brown trout, and a 7lb buck steelhead! After that experience I have found it very hard to do anything else besides swing. Made it down to the Manistee River for spring break and landed a bunch of nice steelies while swinging as well including my biggest that was just under 14lbs.

Also started to tie my own flies back in December. I was also a little skeptical whether I would like tying or not but I found to love it! Started to save a ton of money as well. I tie ever day now, and will never buy another fly.

I have learned a lot from this form, and thanks to everyone who shares there information! I am still on the learing curve, and I really look forward to keep learning things from everyone. Hopefully I will have a few things I can pass on that I have learned this year. If you have yet to catch a river steelhead, salmon, or brown trout on the fly rod you have to do it! It is a blast for sure! Not too much better than having a big steelhead slam a big streamer while swinging and about rip the rod out of your hands!!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

That's kinda like the story of the young hunter that gets a 10-point buck on opening morning. Congratulations!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Kyle,

Now you just need to get a centerpin! That is a crazy battle!

I bought an 8wt cabelas fly rod combo and haven't even used it yet for steel. I may try it this next season. I can't get enough of the centerpin though!

I just started to tie flies a few weeks ago. I bought one of those anvil apex vises. I've been tying mainly midge patterns so far in the size 16-20. I like to fly fish for the smaller trout and the midge patterns work well...especially at the local trout club. Of course it won't be long till I'm back at the cabin to try them on some wild trout.

- Jason


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Youngfish said:


> Well this year was my first year of chasing steelhead/Brown trout with the fly rod. I started on the Manistique River back in December of 2011. My first trip out I was a little skeptical whether or not I would catch anything so I brought my spinning rod. My set up was a clown egg under an indicator with a rock worm nymph dropper. My first cast into the first hole I landed a steelhead about 3lbs. That day I ended up going 13/18 with 11 steelhead, and 2 brown trout! Since then I have been addicted, and have found it hard to use anything else in the rivers. After a good while of indicator fishing I started swinging streamers. My first time swinging I managed to laned 13 walleye, a 13lb brown trout, and a 7lb buck steelhead! After that experience I have found it very hard to do anything else besides swing. Made it down to the Manistee River for spring break and landed a bunch of nice steelies while swinging as well including my biggest that was just under 14lbs.
> 
> Also started to tie my own flies back in December. I was also a little skeptical whether I would like tying or not but I found to love it! Started to save a ton of money as well. I tie ever day now, and will never buy another fly.
> 
> I have learned a lot from this form, and thanks to everyone who shares there information! I am still on the learing curve, and I really look forward to keep learning things from everyone. Hopefully I will have a few things I can pass on that I have learned this year. If you have yet to catch a river steelhead, salmon, or brown trout on the fly rod you have to do it! It is a blast for sure! Not too much better than having a big steelhead slam a big streamer while swinging and about rip the rod out of your hands!!


That's what its all about. You're either a fantastic fisherman, or the luckiest guy in the world. Your results are NOT typical for a somebody new to steelhead fishing. Congrats. Well done!


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, I spend a ton of hours on the water, reading, and talking with a lot of people. I have learned a ton, and really appreciate everyone who shares there information!

Jason, man you are all about those center pinns!  It was a lot of fun fishing with you this year. I am going to have to get one some time and see the magic of the center pin!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats on the nice fish. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OldRugger7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. 

You have either inspired me to fish more, or throw my gear in the river. Haven't decided yet.

I'm glad you are doing so well. Welcome to our great addiction.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction!! Well I'm 14 and I also started to fly fish awhile ago, and the first time I was so mad because I could not cast, but today I don't go anywhere without my fly rod. To this date I have 4 fly rods and 3 reels in different sizes. Well, good luck in your journey.


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks!! Yeah, it is a addiction for sure! One I will never come close to getting out of! Flyfisher4life1, that is awesome! Nice to see some other younger guys like me out there! Wish there was more!!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats awesome buddy. I bet your hooked for life.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post kid! And don't even think about switching from a swinger to a pinner! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Youngfish said:


> Thanks!! Yeah, it is a addiction for sure! One I will never come close to getting out of! Flyfisher4life1, that is awesome! Nice to see some other younger guys like me out there! Wish there was more!!


Yep you are a rare one Kyle. Not a lot of younger guys fishing these days. They're playing xbox and other video games all day.

fishfly- Pin to win! Production rates for steelhead are superb compared to swinging. Fly fishing is great (I do it all the time) for some situations. A centerpin means you are the drag, not the reel. You feel everything. Each headshake and movement. To each their own. I prefer the darkside!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Youngfish said:


> Thanks!! Yeah, it is a addiction for sure! One I will never come close to getting out of! Flyfisher4life1, that is awesome! Nice to see some other younger guys like me out there! Wish there was more!!


Yeah, I want to start a small fly fishing club at a local river, only young guys like us. Well, that would be somethin!


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks!! Addicted for life for sure! Yeah, I don't think I could go from swinging to pinning.  I love swinging, and when I do float fish I use my spinning rod set up. The center pin set up seems a little pricey. Hands down the hit of a big steelie while swinging is the best thing in the world!


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice going Kyle, I was surfing you tube fly fishing videos in Mich. and came across a face that I thought I recognized and it was you clobbering fish with your fly rod. Im doubly impressed You will have a life time of great memories.Great videos as well.


----------



## Youngfish (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, it was a lot of fun making videos this year!! Hope you enjoyed watching them!!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

You might consider putting the videos up as posts. I don't know you, but you can bet I would click on something like that if I saw it. Never know what might come of it. Just a thought. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

